# Wo gibts eine Anleitung zum Festplatteneinbau?



## hannesrichter (7. März 2004)

Hallo Forum,

bin neu hier, und möchte mich in das Thema *'Einbau einer 2.ten Festplatte', mechanisch und elektrisch, einlesen und suche nun eine vernünftige Seite oder ein Forum wo ich evtl. nach Einstellen eines oder mehrerer  Fotos jemand finde der mir helfen kann. Aber wie gesagt, ich möchte mich erst mal einlesen damit ich nicht zuviele unnötige Fragen stellen muß. Vielleicht sind ja hier genügend Experten, oder es gibt in der Fülle der Foren eines speziell für Hardwarefragen ?

Habe die Festplatte schon, eine 3,5" Seagate 160 GB, ich dachte der Einbau wäre einfacher. Aber nach dem Aufmachen stellte ich fest, daß ich wohl noch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit besorgen muß. Ein vorhandener Kunststoff-Wechsel Einbaurahmen mit kleinem Lüfter vorne paßt scheinbar nicht in den Schacht, wo ich die Blende entfernt habe. Denn er ist schmaler als der Schacht.

In meinem PC, einem Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo M, ist schon eine Seagate 80 GB mit zwei Partitionen (WIN XP und Linux).

Danke für Hinweise .


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. März 2004)

http://www.bnhof.de/~ho4463/ide-einbau.html

http://www.pchilfe.org/festplat.htm

http://www.edv-zentrum.de/Computer-TV/2__Festplatte/2__festplatte.html

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Way/4149/hdeinbau.htm


----------



## hannesrichter (7. März 2004)

Danke, das ging ja schnell, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## server (7. März 2004)

Festplatte einbauen ist nicht schwer....Einmal gemacht und du kannst es ;-)

Wenn du Probleme hast, einfach wieder hier posten.


----------



## hannesrichter (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Festplatte einbauen ist nicht schwer....Einmal gemacht und du kannst es ;-)
> 
> Wenn du Probleme hast, einfach wieder hier posten. *



Danke! Komme ich sicher noch, früher oder später, drauf zurück.


----------

